# Got my lathe!!!!!!!



## Bigg081 (Apr 8, 2013)

My lathe came in the mail today! So what did I do????? I set it on my table saw (havent made a table for it yet.) and grabbed a piece of scrap and made it round. The knob thingy is walnut I got form Mike1950...duh who else. Dont judge the quality, it was just quick and wanted to make some shavin's. 
[attachment=22686][attachment=22687][attachment=22688][attachment=22689]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 8, 2013)

Congratulations on your new lathe! The addiction takes hold now. Up until now it's just been a fever. Now your hooked :lolol: Looking forward to a sea of pics in the turners completed projects section from you ~ Scott


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 8, 2013)

Shane, What model of lathe did you get? Im waiting for the G0658 to be back in stock........ thats what Im leaning towards. I want a 12 inch swing, variable speed, and a 20 inch spindle length so i can make longer sleeker peppermills./ Congrats buddy..... Now its time to spend every free moment in front of the lathe making shavings...... or expensive firewood.


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 8, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> Shane, What model of lathe did you get? Im waiting for the G0658 to be back in stock........ thats what Im leaning towards. I want a 12 inch swing, variable speed, and a 20 inch spindle length so i can make longer sleeker peppermills./ Congrats buddy..... Now its time to spend every free moment in front of the lathe making shavings...... or expensive firewood.



I got the H8259. It has a 10" swing and a 18" spindle length. I will have to move pulleys around but It was worth saving the money to me. It is awesome and super quite. I only used it for 20 mins maybe but it was so easy and fun. Only negative I have is that it didnt come with a knockout bar. I mean of all little things. Guess I will just have to take a trip to Lowes and spend some money on some bar stock and other stuff I dont need, but want. LOL. 



NYWoodturner said:


> Congratulations on your new lathe! The addiction takes hold now. Up until now it's just been a fever. Now your hooked :lolol: Looking forward to a sea of pics in the turners completed projects section from you ~ Scott



I hope to have lots and lots of projects done ASAP. Quality over quantity tho. Any secrets for the rookie?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats!

Now that you own a lathe, that is the proper use for a table saw!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2013)

After you use it a bit, maybe do a tool review in the review section.:dunno: Congrats on your new tool!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 8, 2013)

[/quote]

I hope to have lots and lots of projects done ASAP. Quality over quantity tho. Any secrets for the rookie?
[/quote]


Don't forget to raise your face shield before you sneeze.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 8, 2013)

Gotta love a new tool, congrats and happy turning.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 8, 2013)

I hope to have lots and lots of projects done ASAP. Quality over quantity tho. Any secrets for the rookie?
[/quote]


Don't forget to raise your face shield before you sneeze. 
[/quote]

Or spit


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hahaha thanks Doc.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 9, 2013)

Cool lathe. I hope you kissed your wife goodbye when it arrived. Nobody comes to my front door anymore without checking out back to see if the shop door is open. It will be the same with you. What's really cool is to let someone watch you turn something from start to finish and then give it to them. Their eyes light up as the transformation takes place. Turned a very non fancy bowl for my 20 y/o step daughter on Sunday. She was amazed and delighted with it. Have fun.


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 9, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Cool lathe. I hope you kissed your wife goodbye when it arrived. Nobody comes to my front door anymore without checking out back to see if the shop door is open. It will be the same with you. What's really cool is to let someone watch you turn something from start to finish and then give it to them. Their eyes light up as the transformation takes place. Turned a very non fancy bowl for my 20 y/o step daughter on Sunday. She was amazed and delighted with it. Have fun.


My ol' lady actually played on it for a few minutes. She is very supportive and makes sure she understands just a bit of whatever Im doing out there. 
I like that idea of making something for someone right there in front of them. Ill def try that.


----------



## TimR (Apr 9, 2013)

Shane, Congrats and definitely...lift the shield before you sneeze. I don't know why no one ever gave me that sage advice....I guess somethings have to be figured out on your own! :wacko1:

You should look into the Pensacola woodturners club, Artistic Woodturners of NW Florida. Their next meeting, I noticed, is April 20.

Above all, be safe...but have fun as I know you will. I get down to Ft Walton a couple times a year to visit family, I'll have to get some contact info to drop in on you sometime. Also, I know another turner who lives somewhere not far from you, a retired USAF guy, who also turns on a similar sized lathe. I'll send you some info to get in touch with him.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2013)

DKMD said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Bigb081 said:
> ...





Or have a drink of water . . . .


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 9, 2013)

TimR said:


> Shane, Congrats and definitely...lift the shield before you sneeze. I don't know why no one ever gave me that sage advice....I guess somethings have to be figured out on your own! :wacko1:
> 
> You should look into the Pensacola woodturners club, Artistic Woodturners of NW Florida. Their next meeting, I noticed, is April 20.
> 
> Above all, be safe...but have fun as I know you will. I get down to Ft Walton a couple times a year to visit family, I'll have to get some contact info to drop in on you sometime. Also, I know another turner who lives somewhere not far from you, a retired USAF guy, who also turns on a similar sized lathe. I'll send you some info to get in touch with him.



I have looked around and not been able to find any turning clubs. Guess Im not looking in the right spot. 

Any time your down let me know we can grab a bite and get in the shop. I would love to pick your friends brain. Im USAF for another month or so and looking to network with anyone and everyone. Woodworking is a great outlet for that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 10, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> I have looked around and not been able to find any turning clubs. Guess Im not looking in the right spot.



If you were looking doing an online search you may not find them. Here is a link to the AAW for searching..
http://www.woodturner.org/community/chapters/LocalChapters.asp#11

Here is the info about them from the AAW

Artistic Woodturners of NW Florida 
Meeting Location:
Woodmen of the World, 9050 Ashland Ave
Pensacola, FL

Meeting Info: 3rd Saturday 
Contact Information 
Jefferson Olive
President
2587 Amberjack Ct 
Pensacola, FL 32526 
Phone: 850-994-5509
Email: [email protected] 

General Information 
Number of Members: 57
Service Info: Pensacola, Milton, Gulf Breeze, Ft. Walton, NW FL, and South AL


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you Mr. Mike.


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 11, 2013)

So what are you turning now? Its been a few days..... you should have 20-30 completed projects by now.....lol


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 11, 2013)

I turned a handle and a bottle stopper. I went super fancy on the handle LOL. Pics to come.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 27, 2013)

you know what i noticed today? almost every time somebody posts pictures theres always a flat rate box in the backround like in the 2nd pic in this thread!


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 27, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> you know what i noticed today? almost every time somebody posts pictures theres always a flat rate box in the backround like in the 2nd pic in this thread!



The are just so convenient! Add yours to the stash soon!


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 29, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> WoodLove said:
> 
> 
> > Shane, What model of lathe did you get? Im waiting for the G0658 to be back in stock........ thats what Im leaning towards. I want a 12 inch swing, variable speed, and a 20 inch spindle length so i can make longer sleeker peppermills./ Congrats buddy..... Now its time to spend every free moment in front of the lathe making shavings...... or expensive firewood.
> ...



Get a carbide tool. You can turn a lot just with one tool. The round ones work great for pen turning, and other spindle turning.


----------

